# good morning



## Jase

Ello i'm jase, laylas bloke. Don't believe anything she tells you about me it's the hormones 

*runs and hides*


----------



## MrsE

Wait till Layla read that, you are so in for it :lol: 

Nice to meet you Jase, YAY another Bloke. Us girlies will be out-numbered at this rate.

Cx


----------



## HB

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v315/princess_h/Fave%20Smileys/wave.gif

Welcome!
At least G isn't the only poor man suffering at the hands of hormones! lol


----------



## Arcanegirl

Welcome Jase!

Ive asked Rob if he would join, he says he will when our network is back up


----------



## Tam

I believe everything, that's the hormones :wink: 

Hello *waves*


----------



## Sarah_N_Braydon

hey jase
hope ur ok


----------



## Wobbles

Hi Jase

Lovely to have you here :D 

Could we capture the slap on live cam please 8) :lol:


----------



## Lauz_1601

hello *waves* Im going to try and get my OH to join get him addicted too, they he cant say nething about me being on here all the time!


----------



## Layla

Jase was on here more than me last night!!!! think we will be fighting to get online now lol

xxx


----------



## Wobbles

:lol: Layla!

Get seperate PCs! Me & OH wouldn't be together if we didn't have seperate PCs :lol:


----------



## Jase

Layla said:

> Jase was on here more than me last night!!!! think we will be fighting to get online now lol
> 
> xxx

your just jealous because everyone likes meeeeeeeeeeeeeee

mwhahahahahahaha


----------

